# finally came together



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

nov/19/2009 it this is what i was able to come home with[attachment=0:4cpqexqd]wasatch buck (640x480) (2).jpg[/attachment:4cpqexqd]


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Wasatch front late hunt?
Nice looking deer. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love to hear the story.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm it appears you stoned him with a GREAT arrow! Nice buck.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! Lets hear the story.

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

ok here’s the story went up to the front on thurs the 19th had seen a couple nice bucks the day before including this one but wasn’t able to make it happen so got a late start thurs but started hiking got to my glassing spot and started glassing found two smaller bucks tarring it up fighting up and down the side hill then he came out chasing a doe they were heading in a direction that i could round the side hill and intercept them got to where i thought they would cross and nothing couldn’t find them dang i thought they had already crossed so i sat down and started looking and listening nothing then i heard footsteps under me i slowly stood and sure enough it was the doe with the buck right behind her i ranged him and let the arrow fly smack i punched the bread basket he went about 100yds and laid down lights out i was excited and shaking uncontrollably getting him out was work but id do it again and again two hunters caught up to me on the trail and helped me the rest of the way out they even helped me get him in the truck you guys played your dues good luck up there and thanks again


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice animal...congrats!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice buck! I lightened it up a bit so I could see it a bit better...hope you don't mind! Congrats!


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem i took the picture by myself camera was on a tripod and it was shady right there i had to turn the flash on that pic looks really good thanks


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice buck man! Really heavy-horned.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

cool stuff.............good job!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Great Buck! Good Job! Congrats!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Terrific buck. Congratulations, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is an awesome late season buck! Congrats to ya!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great buck. Glad to see a few big ones are still around.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

awsome buck. way to pound the hills, and get it done!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Great buck. Glad to see a few big ones are still around.


WERE... some big ones still around.

Nice buck FMJ.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

AWESOME buck! congrats!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great buck


----------

